# Ohio River Bass - Please Help



## joe33 (Mar 7, 2010)

I want to start fishing the ohio river near moscow in my bass boat. I was wondering if anyone could help me find them. I am a novice fisherman, so any help would be appreciated. Are there largemouth and smallmouth in the river? Do you use crank baits, plastic worms, jigs. topwater? Whats the most productive method. Your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Tubes and crawfish imitation and cranks work well to. Topwater poppers in the morn and eve. Look for eddies and rocky banks will be a good start


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

The rivers been great fishing the last 4 years. smallmouths, largemouths and spots.All those baits work well at different times and conditions.the bite was so good this spring .i caught fish on all baits. it warming up now the bite will cool down for 2 months or so.good look.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

You cited Moscow area, which is in the Markland Pool.

I cannot speak for this year, but the last few years in this pool have been extremely tough bass fishing.

My suggestion to you might be to launch above Meldahl Dam and fish the creeks and creek mouths that exist there.

As far as baits go, my suggestion again would be to fish first and foremost where they are and then try to match what it is they are feeding on - shad, crawfish, etc.. 

Tight lines!


----------



## bjmess (Jun 14, 2007)

Fished above meldah dam putting the boat in at chilo this past saturday.
Caught a few short bass on crankbaits as well as a couple drum and a flathead catfish.Water was very muddy on ky side but stained on the ohio side near rocky shore.


----------

